# PA (Carlisle)-Samantha's two rats need a home



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,
*Location: Carlisle PA
Contact: Samantha: [email protected]
*






...I'm trying to find a home for two rats. A few months ago my friend was moving and couldn't take her two pet rats with her. So I took them in, but now I am having problems keeping them. My landlord found out, and told me I have to get rid of them. So now the clock is running!...I'm hoping someone can help me...

Larger picture: http://www.meetup.com/Pet-Rat-Lovers/members/9284374/?a=mm2_l3

Thank you, 
Samantha
*Contact: Samantha: **[email protected]*

posted for Samantha by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

There's an error in my post above that does not permit the larger picture link to work. Here is the *larger picture:*
http://www.meetup.com/Pet-Rat-Lovers/members/9284374/?a=mm2_l3
*Contact: Samantha: [email protected]*


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Are they males or females? You live 20 mins away from me I am in Mechanicsburg


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*PA (Carlisle)-Samantha's two rats need a home; please email Samantha*

Hi RatzRUs,

Thank you for replying, but they are not my rats. They belong to Samantha: * [email protected]* I do not have a computer at home and no email for you, so I cannot connect you. Please email her or email me so that I have your email. Thank you! [email protected]

A rescue has offered to receive the rats, so I do hope you email Samantha directly. I will not have computer access for a while.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi RatzRUs, I still do not have a reply from Samantha on the gender of her rats. I let her know that you were asking. Thank you! [email protected]


----------

